# Парамедиальная грыжа L5-S1



## Ольга1980 (6 Фев 2016)

Мрт:парамедиальная грыжа L5-s1 9 мм. диск выступает кзади и вправо на 9 мм, и сдавливая корешок справа. Боль не купируется больше месяца  после диклофенака, мовалиса, дексалгина, а также сирдалурд и мидокалм. Сейчас гимнастика по 10 мин 2 раза в день. Найз таблетки и сирдалурд. Началось все в июне 2015 года, я имею ввиду прихватило и болело каждый день, врач говорил делай гимнастику, диклофенак, на мрт не направил, сказал нету там грыжы. Пошла к мастеру цигун по совету коллеги, он делал мягкий массаж или что то вроде него, хрустел позвонками, говорил что сначала раскрывает потом закроет, 5 сеансов мне стало легче, и казалось что все прошло. на с 1 января начала болеть нога, спина не очень сильно болела, теперь болит нога по задней поверхности. и спина в области крестца. скованность движений. нога в голени иногда как будто отлежала. Я сотрудник ОВД, боюсь помимо последствий грыжы, потерять работу. Гимнастику делаю упражнения при которых не очень больно. Вес 90 рост 172, возраст 36.


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Ольга1980 (6 Фев 2016)

спасибо. Я действительно пока не могу ориентироваться по форуму. Даже тему свою не могу найти


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, Ваша тема - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25051/


----------



## Ольга1980 (6 Фев 2016)

Завтра сделаю фото снимка.

Еще описание МРТ: конус спинного мозга расположен обычно на уровне L 5 и разделяется на корешковые нити конского хвоста. Это что означает что у меня сидром конского хвоста?


----------



## Ольга1980 (6 Фев 2016)

Начиталась всякого.хочется спросить про каризипам. Имеет ли смысл начинать такое лечение. Какая физкультура мне нужна? Нужна ли операция?


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Начиталась всякого.хочется спросить про каризипам. Имеет ли смысл начинать такое лечение.


*Ольга1980*, о лечении карипазимом (карипаином) смотрите здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Ольга1980 (7 Фев 2016)

МОИ СНИМКИ

           

заключение мрт


----------



## Ольга1980 (7 Фев 2016)

Жду ответов специалистов,  состояние ухудшилось.нога сильно болит и поясница и крестец. Пью таблетки ибупрофен.найз.к врачу только 9. Упражнения делать не хочу все болит.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2016)

Выложите остальные поперечные снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

Слабость в ноге? На пятке, на носке?


----------



## Ольга1980 (8 Фев 2016)

Уважаемые доктора.я на гране срыва.на ногу наступать боль кинжальная.слабости нет в ногах. Просто боль на задней поверхности голени ягодица и не так сильно бедро.несильно болит в области крестца. Поперечные снимки не знаю что это. Вроде бы все выложила. Сейчас еще пощелкаю.врачу своему дозвонилась со слезами сказал поиезжай сегодня к 2 часам. Ничего сегодня не пила.потому что нет облегчения. 

Еще боль уходит если я лежу на левом боку, подтягиваю правую ногу к животу. Больно так же чихать и кашлять. Что мне делать, я устала болеть, но так же я боюсь как все операции, которую мне скорее всего и предложат.Боюсь инвалидизации, потеря работы и вообще будущее мрачно.
Спасибо вам, доктора, что откликнулись.

 



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Выложите остальные поперечные снимки.


Спасибо что откликнулись доктор.Ничего больше не грузится, попробую попозже


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2016)

Грыжа МПД  сдавливает правые спинномозговые корешки. Отсюда имеющиеся симптомы. Если уже устали лечиться консервативно,то имеете полное право избавиться от боли с помощью оперативного лечения. Микродискэктомию выполняют практически во всех нейрохирургических отделениях городских и областных больниц, во многих частных клиниках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

Не надо бояться операции, если есть показания.


----------



## Ольга1980 (8 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не надо бояться операции, если есть показания.


Меня положили в неврологию мсч по месту службы. Нога оч болит. До слез. Врач сказала что у меня 50 на 50 сначала будут лечить. Я очень боюсь выйти из строя после операции. Потерять работу. А как Вы уважаемые врачи!!! Считаете, мне надо резаться. Кстати врачи в моем отделении разошлись по домам и мне сегодня состояние не облегчат.)))

Как хорошо что есть такая возможность здесь консультироваться у специалистов. Спасибо врачам форума!!! И администраторам!!!


----------



## Фёкла31 (8 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Меня положили в неврологию мсч по месту службы. Нога оч болит. До слез. Врач сказала что у меня 50 на 50 сначала будут лечить. Я очень боюсь выйти из строя после операции. Потерять работу. А как Вы уважаемые врачи!!! Считаете, мне надо резаться. Кстати врачи в моем отделении разошлись по домам и мне сегодня состояние не облегчат.)))
> 
> Как хорошо что есть такая возможность здесь консультироваться у специалистов. Спасибо врачам форума!!! И администраторам!!!


Если нужна операция-делайте и не бойтесь! Узнаю себя, также думала, а что вообще есть жизнь после операции? У меня 1 год и 3 месяца прошло как прооперировали, сейчас вспоминаю как страшный сон боль эту. Все хорошо будет и работа ваша никуда не денется


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

Лётчики после операции на службу через 3 месяца, летать через год.
Чой-то Вам не служить?


----------



## Ольга1980 (8 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лётчики после операции на службу через 3 месяца, летать через год.
> Чой-то Вам не служить?


Спасибо)))) пришла с капельницы. Туда еле дошла.обратно вроде ничего))). Насчет операции Вы меня успокоили. Все равно решила, после того как чуток полегчало буду последнего бороться.чтобы не резать. Ну а если уж не получиться, тогда мне не так страшно. Спасибо. Дай Вам Бог здоровья!


----------



## Ольга1980 (9 Фев 2016)

Сегодня состояние ухудшилось.встала до туалета и боль пронзила.лежу крестец отсыхает. Сделали блокаду 2 укола новокаина.капельница.не легче.если только нога меньше болит. Врач сказала не вставать. Я распрасила ее про карипазим и корсет.сказала все будеи делать.только потом. И лфк сейчас нельзя. Доктор чем еще мне озадачить врача.она вроде очень адекватная!! Но надо т самой подкованной быть.ведь врач может и не предложить что то эффективное.


----------



## La murr (9 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Я распрасила ее про карипазим ... сказала все будет делать.только потом.


Ольга, почитайте о карипазиме - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5436/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2016)

Пока главное боль. Капают, что, блокада с чем?


----------



## Большой Лев (9 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, все будет ХОРОШО! Верьте докторам. Помощь будет уже от того, что вы будете больше лежать.
Я сама прошла через такие же испытания ровно с такой же грыжей, только у меня была левая сторона. Сейчас прошло уже три месяца после операции. Я рада, что Бог подарил мне ЗОЛОТОГО доктора нейрохирурга в Новосибирске, в Дорожной клинической больнице.  Слово "операция" нас пугает, но наши замечательные доктора умеют прогонять наши страхи.


----------



## Ольга1980 (9 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока главное боль. Капают, что, блокада с чем?


Блокада с новакаином утрлм два укола. Капел н ца с анальгином дексаметазоном ношпа новакаин. Ничего не помагает мне не лучше(((( капельница только раз в день. На ночь я звонила на пост просила укол плтомучто больно. Сказ потерпите сделаем(((( мне больно мне не лучше(((


Большой Лев написал(а):


> *Ольга1980*, все будет ХОРОШО! Верьте докторам. Помощь будет уже от того, что вы будете больше лежать.
> Я сама прошла через такие же испытания ровно с такой же грыжей, только у меня была левая сторона. Сейчас прошло уже три месяца после операции. Я рада, что Бог подарил мне ЗОЛОТОГО доктора нейрохирурга в Новосибирске, в Дорожной клинической больнице.  Слово "операция" нас пугает, но наши замечательные доктора умеют прогонять наши страхи.


После операции было тоже долго больно? Вы вышли на работу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Блокада с новакаином утрлм два укола. Капел н ца с анальгином дексаметазоном ношпа новакаин. Ничего не помагает мне не лучше(((( капельница только раз в день. На ночь я звонила на пост просила укол плтомучто больно. Сказ потерпите сделаем(((( мне больно мне не лучше(((


Ждем.


----------



## Большой Лев (9 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> После операции было тоже долго больно? Вы вышли на работу?


После операции боль осталась только в голени. С утра было ощущение скованности и тяжести, но это все проходило после гимнастики. Шов не беспокоил, только чесался в первый месяц  , боли в спине нет с того самого момента, как я пришла в себя в палате реанимации. После многих месяцев жизни в боли я была счастлива от того, что лежу на спине после операции и не чувствую боль, я даже отказалась от анестезии сразу. Ровно через сутки я встала на ноги и уже на следующее утро начала делать ЛФК от доктора Ступина.

Сейчас я ещё на больничном. Мой врач невролог ведёт меня по принципу "тише едешь-дальше будешь". Хочется быть в строю, но головой я понимаю, что высидеть на работе смену бухгалтера пока тяжело для меня.


Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Блокада с новакаином утрлм два укола. Капел н ца с анальгином дексаметазоном ношпа новакаин. Ничего не помагает мне не лучше(((( капельница только раз в день. На ночь я звонила на пост просила укол плтомучто больно. Сказ потерпите сделаем(((( мне больно мне не лучше(((


Е-мое, когда я лежала в отделении неврологии, не было проблем с обезболивающим уколом. В любой момент можно было обратиться к своему или к дежурному неврологу по поводу укола.


----------



## Ольга1980 (10 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ждем.


Сделали внтримышечно что то из трех лекарств. Потом успокоительный. Потом мне не стало легче я выпила найз и сирдалурд сама. Медсестра позвонила врачу и та сказала баралгин по вене. Через полчасика кое как полегче. Сейчас проснулась что опять нога заныла и мышцы голени дергаются под коленом тоже пульсация. Опять сама выпила нурофен и сирдалурд.


----------



## Большой Лев (10 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, боль это временно, все равно придёт момент, когда она уйдёт. Держитесь, пишите сюда, будем вместе! 
В августе-сентябре-октябре мне казалось, что я уже никогда не смогу ходить без хромоты, а сейчас я начинаю мечтать о каблучках на лето .


----------



## Ольга1980 (10 Фев 2016)

Большой Лев написал(а):


> *Ольга1980*, боль это временно, все равно придёт момент, когда она уйдёт. Держитесь, пишите сюда, будем вместе!
> В августе-сентябре-октябре мне казалось, что я уже никогда не смогу ходить без хромоты, а сейчас я начинаю мечтать о каблучках на лето .


Меня направляют на операцию. (((


----------



## La murr (10 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Меня направляют на операцию. (((


Не падайте духом, Олечка!
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12837/page-30#post-265738
Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Фёкла31 (10 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Меня направляют на операцию. (((


Не переживайте! Значит так надо. Восстановитесь и все будет хорошо.


----------



## Большой Лев (10 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Меня направляют на операцию. (((


Оля, значит ваша грыжа, к сожалению, не поддается консервативному лечению. Операцию по квоте предлагают делать?


----------



## Ольга1980 (10 Фев 2016)

Большой Лев написал(а):


> Оля, значит ваша грыжа, к сожалению, не поддается консервативному лечению. Операцию по квоте предлагают делать?


Будут делать в областной больнице. По направлению от моего увд. Они и будут платить. А операции такие дорогостоящие?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лётчики после операции на службу через 3 месяца, летать через год.
> Чой-то Вам не служить?


Доктор Вы смотрели мои снимки. Видели мои сообщения. Как Ваше мнение идти на операцию. И еще вопрос достаточно ли для этой операции опыта врачей областной больницы? Не покалечат они меня? Насколько сложна такая операция? И какую операцию сделают мне, ведь методы разные?


----------



## La murr (10 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, Оля, стоимость зависит от того, какая именно операция будет проведена.
Что говорит Ваш врач?
Задавайте больше вопросов, спрашивайте, что планируют делать.
О компетентности врачей областной больницы можете посоветоваться с московскими нейрохирургами, консультантами форума - докторами Древалем и Лебедевым.


----------



## Ольга1980 (10 Фев 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Ольга1980*, Оля, стоимость зависит от того, какая именно операция будет проведена.
> Что говорит Ваш врач?
> Задавайте больше вопросов, спрашивайте, что планируют делать.


Врач невролог  на мой вопрос это микрооперация? Сказала нет обычная.  все видимо нейрохирург скажет.(((


La murr написал(а):


> *Ольга1980*, Оля, стоимость зависит от того, какая именно операция будет проведена.
> Что говорит Ваш врач?
> Задавайте больше вопросов, спрашивайте, что планируют делать.
> О компетентности врачей областной больницы можете посоветоваться с московскими нейрохирургами, консультантами форума - докторами Древалем и Лебедевым.


Лебедева не нашла)) к Древалю обратилась. Они могут посоветовать доктора в Калужской областной больнице?


----------



## lapu (10 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, Моему двоюродному брату делали в Калужской областной экстренную и бесплатно. Онемела полностью нога. Сделали хорошо, сейчас бегает!!))) Спросила фамилию врача- не помнит.. Но говорит, что там все хорошие!


----------



## La murr (10 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, доктор Лебедев Валерий Борисович - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/


Ольга1980 написал(а):


> Врач невролог на мой вопрос это микрооперация? Сказала нет обычная. все видимо нейрохирург скажет.(((


Не накручивайте себя раньше времени, Олечка.
Разговор состоится обязательно.
Я считаю, что будет не лишним проконсультироваться у нейрохирургов форума и уже предварительно владеть какой-то информацией.


----------



## Большой Лев (11 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, Оля, как самочувствие? Настроение?


----------



## Ольга1980 (11 Фев 2016)

Большой Лев написал(а):


> *Ольга1980*, Оля, как самочувствие? Настроение?


В понедельник к нейрохирургу! Настроение ровное))) готовлюсь к операции.и еще страхи конечно


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> В понедельник к нейрохирургу! Настроение ровное))) готовлюсь к операции.и еще страхи конечно


Оля, пожалуйста, напишите после посещения нейрохирурга.
Бояться не нужно! 
Всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Ольга1980 (12 Фев 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Оля, пожалуйста, напишите после посещения нейрохирурга.
> Бояться не нужно!
> Всё будет хорошо.


Конечно напишу. Спасибо Вам


----------



## Большой Лев (15 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> В понедельник к нейрохирургу! Настроение ровное))) готовлюсь к операции.и еще страхи конечно


Оля, удачи! Бояться ничего не нужно. Всё будет хорошо! 
Ждём ответа нейрохирурга.


----------



## Ольга1980 (15 Фев 2016)

В нашей областной не делают микродискэтомию. Операция какая то не знаю название. Делать сказали надо.


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, уточните, какой вид оперативной помощи Вам показан по мнению осматривавших Вас врачей и напишите здесь, в своей теме.


----------



## Ольга1980 (15 Фев 2016)

Сказал в моем случае микродискэтомия не поможет. Большая грыжа.в калужской областной больнице не делают микро.делают обычные операции по удалению грыжи так мне было сказано. Как называется операция точно мне не сказали. Я так поняла такую где удал весь диск.

Доктора микродискэктомию в калуге не делают.предложили обычную большую операцию. Сказали микро только в москве и за деньги


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, напишите докторам-нейрохирургам из Москвы в их профилях, докторам Древалю и vbl15.
Такие операции проводятся по квоте.


----------



## vbl15 (17 Фев 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> то что означает что у меня сидром конского хвоста?


нет


----------



## Ольга1980 (27 Фев 2016)

После операции прошло 3 дня.общее самочувствие хорошое.основная боль с ноги ушла.осталось онемение и замороженность.иногда кажется начинает болеть икра где и раньше было. Хочу узнать это пройдет? И основы того чтобы больше не было рецидива как в послеоперационный период так и на всю жизнь. Операция повторюсь была обычная не микро.но доктор сказал что в сам диск не лазил. Что постарался сделать все с минимум вреда.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Фев 2016)

Чувствительность со временем восстановится. Сейчас нужно просто выполнять рекомендации лечащего врача.


----------



## La murr (28 Фев 2016)

*Ольга1980*, здравствуйте!
Посмотрите, пожалуйста, рекомендации по поведению после операции на позвоночнике, они пригодятся сейчас 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Вот темы, где те, кто перенёс операцию, задают вопросы, получают на них ответы, делятся опытом -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5913/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9188/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17925/
Спрашивайте, если что-то непонятно!
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Большой Лев (2 Мар 2016)

Ольга1980 написал(а):


> После операции прошло 3 дня.общее самочувствие хорошое.основная боль с ноги ушла.осталось онемение и замороженность.иногда кажется начинает болеть икра где и раньше было. Хочу узнать это пройдет? И основы того чтобы больше не было рецидива как в послеоперационный период так и на всю жизнь. Операция повторюсь была обычная не микро.но доктор сказал что в сам диск не лазил. Что постарался сделать все с минимум вреда.


Оля, поздравляю Вас! Операция позади, теперь главное правильная реабилитация и работа над собой, ЛФК постоянно и понемногу прибавляя нагрузки. Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Тимур123 (17 Мар 2016)

Ольга, как Ваши дела?


----------

